# Used ferry ticket/boarding pass please?



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

I need a recent used ferry ticket for a neighbour's son's school project, preferably from France (but not necessarily) to any UK port. I *think* a scanned image will do, but I need to clarify that with them.

If anyone has such a thing, could you please PM me? Thanks.  

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Many of us book online and you don't then get a ferry ticket . You get a reference number which is used to issue your boarding pass when you arrive. 

G


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

Grizzly said:


> Many of us book online and you don't then get a ferry ticket . You get a reference number which is used to issue your boarding pass when you arrive.
> 
> G


Indeed, which is why I don't have one. I'm now told that a boarding pass would also be fine.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Our boarding passes usually get used as book marks after the event and then binned !

Put "Ferry Ticket" into Google Images and there are several there that might do

G


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Dougie,

I've still got boarding passes from a recent trip >Dover/Calais <Zeebrugge/Hull

pm me with your address and i'll send them.

pete


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

Grizzly said:


> Our boarding passes usually get used as book marks after the event and then binned !
> 
> Put "Ferry Ticket" into Google Images and there are several there that might do
> 
> G


Hi Grizz,

It's agood idea to hang onto your boarding cards until you get back home. It's one of the few ways that you can prove when you left and returned to this country in the event of making an insurance claim.

They actully prove that you were on that particular crossing not much else does.

regards

Don


----------



## asprn (Feb 10, 2006)

peejay said:


> Hi Dougie,
> 
> I've still got boarding passes from a recent trip >Dover/Calais <Zeebrugge/Hull
> 
> ...


Pete,

Marvellous.  PM sent. Thank you very much.

Regards,

Dougie.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Don Madge said:


> It's agood idea to hang onto your boarding cards until you get back home. It's one of the few ways that you can prove when you left and returned to this country in the event of making an insurance claim.
> They actully prove that you were on that particular crossing not much else does.


Don...you are a mine of useful information. I'd never have thought of this one. Thanks indeed. Hope we'll never need to prove one way or another but you never know.

Safe travelling next week

G


----------

